# 2000 Nissan Altima radiator fan.



## System (Nov 18, 2006)

My 2000 Nissan Altima Radiator Fan is turning on very offen and it seems it runs excesive amount of time ,I have replaced thermostat and that did not help,temperature gauge does not show any overheating and stays right around in the middle range..
I do not know what turns the fan on whether engine computer using signal form another sensor (coolant temperature sensor) or if it uses signal from coolant temperature gauge sender.
I do not think that this is normal condition ,when I mentioned it to local Nissan dealer service advisor He said that I shouldbe happy that the fan is turning on ,so engine does not overheat.of course now warantie is expired and I need to find a solution.
Thanks in advance for any help or suggestion.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds like your coolant temp sensor is faulty.
More info and pictures on this can be found in the Haynes repair manual {# 72015}
{around $ 16 at auto parts stores} on pages 3-3, 3-4, 3-6, 3-7.


----------



## System (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you ,I will definitively replace it ,because it is logical.


----------



## knowitallnissan (Nov 25, 2006)

*wrong*

coolant temp sensor is monitored by the ecm, I don't think your problem is there. check temp of coolant when the fan turns on. could be that the gauge sending unit is bad and not reading right. The fan is controlled by the ecm test your coolant temp first. Remove the cap , start the vehicle, measure the temp of the coolant when the fan kicks on , it should be around 200-210f , if so no problems.


----------



## System (Nov 18, 2006)

I will try this ,before replacing sensor.
Thank you for the information .
Ps:I Have almost bought sensor ,than decided to wait to try to get exactly the information you send me temperature specs. for fan to kick in.


----------



## Fixincarsonmars92 (Oct 29, 2020)

What wound up being the problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're replying to a thread that's 14 years old. He probably fixed it by now or has determined that it's normal or has sold the car. We try to discourage members to reply to very old threads as they take up needless space on the server.


----------

